# First fatty; bacon, egg, cheese w/ Qview



## blackened (Aug 25, 2009)

Started off with 1 lb of hot Italian sausage, added scrambled egg, red and black bell peppers, red onion, jack and cheddar cheese, and sprinkled with a little butt rub..























Pulled at 165, which was about an hour and a half on the drum @ 225.












Thanks to everyone for all of their tips that made this first time process extremely painless..


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What did you think of it?


----------



## blackened (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, it was really good, the only thing I might do differently next time, is to put some oak on it instead of hickory..


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks great.  Never heard of a black bell pepper before.  Cool.







for your maiden voyage into the fattie fan club


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 25, 2009)

That looks Great...


----------



## fire it up (Aug 25, 2009)

Looks great blackened, everything looks like it held together great and nice smoke ring.
Points for a great success on your first fattie.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats on that great breakast FATTY, now you can just push the envelope that is only dictated by your imagination.


----------



## blackened (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks, actually you're right, purple beauties are what they're called.. They're pretty much black though..

http://www.seedfest.co.uk/seeds/pepp...ple-beauty.jpg


----------



## gregandlaurie (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks awesome! We use our smoker when we go camping. This would be fun to try for breakfast.


----------



## heliboydoesbbq (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!

Great turnout for your first!!

Now you have to master the Weave!


----------



## rdevous (Aug 29, 2009)

WOW!! Forget the KitKat bar...cut me a piece or two of that breakfast fatties. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Ray


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

Very nice job and your first of many fatties I'm sure. Definetly  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for that fattie. Just remember the ole saying "One cooked is one hooked" So keep up the good work and you'll smoking like an old pro before to long.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 3, 2009)

That is a fine lookin' fatty!! It has been a while since I smoked one, and that may be the way I make it!!


----------



## tacman (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice looking Breakfast Fattie.... we are headed out camping this weekend and maybe I will cobble together a quick connect for my outside propane port (for the grill) on our new trailer and give this one a try.


----------

